# Ehec



## steffen0278 (3. Juni 2011)

Was meint ihr wo es herkommt? Ich habe da eine einfache Theorie: 
Ich bin der Meinung in Hamburg wurde das Wasser versaut. Komisch ist, das die meisten aus Hamburg kommen. Das jetzt in Rumänien und Tschechei EHEC auftaucht, ist ja logisch. Wie viele Gastarbeiter aus anderen Ländern arbeiten in Hamburg. 
Warum macht keiner in Spanien Proben am Gemüse?


----------



## kuer (3. Juni 2011)

Also ich weis nicht, was das hier zu suchen hat, aber egal. Die Spanier wurden schon geprüft und man hat nichts gefunden. Deswegn wollen die Spanier ja auch Entschädigung von der EU. Bis jetzt sieht es tatsächlich so aus, das Hamburg (Großhandel) das Problem ist.
Die Spanischen Gurken sind alles, aber nicht der Auslöser. 
Wo das noch hinführt, ist offen. Alleine der wirtschaftliche Schaden, ist groß in Deutschland, so wie bei den zuliefer Firmen im Ausland. Jetzt werden erst mal alle die Grenzen schließen, was die Einfuhr angeht. Hoffentlich finden sie bald ein Gegenmittel und den Auslöser.

Also. Bleibt vor den Rechnern und esst kein Gemüse oder Salt mehr. Küsst keine Öks und wascht euch ordentlich.  Spass bei seite, wir haben das Ende noch erreicht.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. Juni 2011)

Das spanische Gemüse kann man ausschliessen.
Das war eine fiese Schlechtmache. Nach dem Motto: Schuldigen suchen und bei dem ersten Hinweis gleich draufknüppeln.
Mir tut es vorallem um die ganzen vernichteten Lebensmittel leid.
Bei uns in Österreich wurden unmengen an Gemüse vernichtet.

Wo ran es liegt? Keine Ahnung. Darüber zerbrechen sich schon gescheitere als ich den Kopf.


----------



## steffen0278 (3. Juni 2011)

Wenn das woanders rein muß, dann bitte verschieben!

Die Spanischen Gurken werden ja nicht nur in Hamburg und Schleswig Holstein gegessen. Aber nur da sind die meisten Fälle. Also muß es an etwas anderem liegen. Wie gesagt, ich glaube das da was vertuscht wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2011)

Wenn man wissenschaftlich über EHEC (Erreger, Folgen, potentielle Verbreitungswege) diskutieren will, dann ist man in der Sparte Wissenschaft durchaus richtig. Wenn man den politischen Umgang mit der Sache diskutieren will, dann ist der Politikteil auch passend.

Wer Verschwörungstheorien aufstellen will ("Vertuschung"), ist definitiv falsch.


@Topic:
Ich kann aus der extrem unregelmäßigen Verbreitung bislang nichts sinnvolles Schlussfolgern. Das nicht "spanische Gurken" die Ursache sind, war -ausgenommen der BILD ggf.- eigentlich eh jedem klar, aber ein einzelner spanischer Produzent, der bevorzugt die betroffenen Regionen beliefert hat, wäre eine Option gewesen. Und die Warnung kam ja auch erst, nachdem nachgewiesen wurde, dass spanische Gurken Erreger tragen - es stellte sich zwar als die falschen heraus, aber das ist ja nicht den Hygienemaßnahmen des Produzenten zu verdanken. Dessen Gurken sollte man trotzdem nicht mehr kaufen, auch wenn man vielleicht nur ne Magenverstimmung und keine tödliche Krankheit bekommt.
Für den Erreger bleibt somit weiterhin die gesamte Transportkette als Eindringmöglichkeit - wobei die geringen Zahlen wohl für einen sehr zufälligen Prozess sprechen, der sich nicht so ohne weiteres nachvollziehen lassen wird. Vielleicht ist es auch ein gammliger Laster, der nur alle zwei Wochen Gemüse transportiert und die restliche Zeit z.B. Konserven, deren Oberfläche nicht untersucht wird? (Mengenmäßig auch nicht kann)

Man wird abwarten müssen, ob sich ein System ergibt. Imho ist der Verdacht mit Frischgemüse als solches schon ziemlich wackelig. Wenn ich 1000 Krankenfälle in Deutschland habe, dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass ich darunter eine Mehrheit an Personen finde, die in den letzten 3 Wochen Gurken und/oder Salat gegessen hat. Genauso werden die Leute Brot gegessen haben. Und Auto gefahren sein. Und Privatfernsehen geguckt haben.
Frischgemüse ist einfach ein bekannter, potentieller Übertragungsweg - aber genau deswegen wird da eigentlich darauf geachtet, dass es nicht zu einer Verunreinigung kommt und das meiste Gemüse für deutsche Kunden dürfte schon allein aus optischen Gründen gespült werden.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Juni 2011)

Ich denke es kommt spritzmitteln, die einige spanische bauern benutzt haben (legal oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen).

Und das was spanien jetzt wieder anzieht ist ja der oberhammer! Es ist doch unsere sachen ob wir das gemüse von denen kaufen oder nicht, und was wir damit machen! Dann sollen sie halt mal schauen dass sie nicht so ein minderwertiges Gemüse produzieren.
Aber ich sehs kommen, unsere supertolle regierung lässt sich mal wieder kleinschlagen und wirft unser geld mal wieder in den ofen.
Ich könnte n hals kriegen wenn ich unsere .....Politiker sehe, aber da könnte ich morgen noch dran schreiben -.-


----------



## Leichenwagen (3. Juni 2011)

Spritzmittel töten Bakterien aber eher ab, als diese zu erzeugen.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dieser neue EHEC Virus ein terroristischer Anschlag ist. Die Chinesen haben ja herausgefunden, dass es eine Mischung von zwei verschiedenen Bakterienarten ist.

Am besten man desinfiziert immer schön mit Chlor und Natriumhydroxid. Das überlebt keine Bakterie


----------



## schrotflinte56 (3. Juni 2011)

also ein freund von mir ist deswegen samt seiner frau und kind im krankenhaus gelandet und diese leben in hamburg.
und vor 3-4 tagen ist vom kollege die mutter deswegen eingeliefert worden in potsdam.
was diese fälle verbindet für mich, ist das beide EHEC haben und zuletzt fertige rohkost-salat gegessen haben.wasauch ein grund ist warum so viele frauen betroffen sind wegen der gesunden ernährung (eigtl. makaber in diesem zusammenhang).
ich werde diese auf jeden erstmal meiden

mfg


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Juni 2011)

@ CPU-GPU

Was jetzt unsere Regierung mit dieser Krankheit (die ja schon seit 1977 beschrieben wurde und seit 1998 dank der Meldepflicht beobachtet wird) zu tun hat konnte sich mir noch nicht erschließen aus deinem Post! Da bedarf es doch einer genaueren Bezugsbeschreibung EHEC zu Regierung Deutschland bevor man sich zu solcher Aussage hinreißen läßt, die alleingelassen sich doch recht nach "Ich will einfach mal meine Meinung zur Regierung sagen und nutze das mal in einem Zusammenhang der mir gerade einfällt" anhört.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. Juni 2011)

Leichenwagen schrieb:


> Spritzmittel töten Bakterien aber eher ab, als diese zu erzeugen.
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dieser neue EHEC Virus ein terroristischer Anschlag ist. Die Chinesen haben ja herausgefunden, dass es eine Mischung von zwei verschiedenen Bakterienarten ist....


 
Einen Anschlag halt ich für unwahrscheinlich. Da der Mutation der Bakterien bis jetzt noch nie aufgetaucht ist.
So gesehen ziemlich neu. 
@cpu-gpu: spanische Gurken sind nicht schuld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

An den Threadstartet:

Es wäre schön, wenn du den Startpost noch mal überarbeiten könntest.
Du hast keine Erklärung drin, um was es überhaupt geht, was das Bakterium macht, was es normaler Weise macht, keine Quellen, nichts. Sehr schade, das solltest du noch mal einarbeiten.
Danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und das was spanien jetzt wieder anzieht ist ja der oberhammer! Es ist doch unsere sachen ob wir das gemüse von denen kaufen oder nicht, und was wir damit machen! Dann sollen sie halt mal schauen dass sie nicht so ein minderwertiges Gemüse produzieren.


 
Spanien geht es nicht darum, dass jemand ihr Gemüse nicht mag, weil er XY daran nicht mag. Spanien hat ein Problem damit, dass deutsche Politiker die Behauptung verbreiten, spanisches Gemüse würde zu tödlichen Erkrankungen führen. Denn die stimmt wohl nachweislich nicht und sie führt dazu, dass nicht nur deutsche Politiker, die kein spanisches Gemüse mögen, kein spanisches Gemüse kaufen, sondern dass halb Europa den Konsum eingestellt und z.T. sogar den Import verboten hat.
In dem Fall ging Sicherheit vor und der Verdacht war begründet, aber allgemein ist sowas mit gutem Grund verboten und die Schäden für die spanische Wirtschaft dürften enorm sein.


----------



## Joel-92 (3. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre es mit dieser Theorie?

Gurken werden hauptsächlich von oben gegossen. Mit Tomaten z.B. gießt man von unten, nicht von oben.
Vor dem Winter wurde mit Gülle gedüngt, die dann nach unten gesickert ist.  
Wegen der Trockenheit wurden in Spanien dreckige Quellen angezapft, die mit Gülle versäucht wurden. 
Und mit diesem Wasser wurden die Gurken von oben gegossen. In der Gülle sind diese Viren ja auch und somit auch auf den Gurken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> In der Gülle sind diese Viren ja auch und somit auch auf den Gurken.


 
Keine Viren, es sind Bakterien. Sie gehören zu dem Stamm der Escherichia col, die man auch im menschlichen Darm findet.
Diese Bakterien sind aber krankheitsauslösend. EHEC ist nicht neu, es gab schon früher Fälle mit diesem Bakterium.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2011)

Vor allen Dingen: Diese Bakterien sind an der offenen Luft, insbesondere bei Sonneneinstrahlung, nicht sonderlich gut überlebsfähig. Eine Kontaminierung über vor längerer Zeit verunreinigtem Wasser (auch da erscheint die Haltbarkeit der Bakterien überaus fragwürdig) sollte zudem zu einer sehr gleichmäßigen Verteilung führen. Es werden aber bei Proben keine passenden Keime gefunden, während einzelne Personen offenbar in kurzer Zeit sehr große Mengen zu sich nehmen -> unregelmäßige Verteilung, seltene Kontaminierung liegt vor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

Was gegen eine Verteilung mit verseuchtem Wasser spricht.
Die Frage ist aber, was ist mit den Leuten, die zwar jetzt einen flauen Magen haben aber eben nicht zum Arzt gehen, möglicherweise aber ebenfalls das Bakterium mit sich rumschleppen, aber eine so starke Immunabwehr haben, dass ihnen das Bakterium nicht so viel ausmacht.
Was ist eigentlich mit den Todesfällen? Sind das irgendwie Menschen gewesen, die besonders darauf reagieren, z.B. Allergiker oder waren sie schon krank, bzw. hatten eine Krankheit?


----------



## axel25 (3. Juni 2011)

Da hat das Immunsystem meines Wissens anch (wir machen das gerade in der Schule) nicht schnell genug Antikörper zum Binden der Bakterien gefunden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

Na ja, wenn Menschen ein geschwächtes Immunsystem haben, sind sie eben anfälliger dafür als andere.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (3. Juni 2011)

Für mich wirft das eher mehr Fragen auf.

Wieso wurden überhaupt so schnell Bakterien an den Gurken aus Spanien gefunden, wenn man den Weg doch nicht so genau feststellen konnte?
Wieso wurden dann Menschen damit infiziert, die gar keine Gurken gegessen haben?
Wieso sind zur gleichen Zeit, vermehrt in unserem Land an unterschiedlichen Lebensmitteln diese Bakterien?
Wieso müssen im Jahr 2011 noch so viele Menschen daran sterben, während man sich schon Gedanken über die Bevölkerung anderer Planeten macht?

Es gab damals den Aufstand der Bauern die unzufrieden waren. Dann kam plötzlich Schweinegrippe, Hühnerpest, Gammelfleisch... fast nichts wird ausgelassen. Jetzt das nächste. Es hat ja nicht nur für Spanien konsequenzen. Ich frage mich einfach nur, warum solche Skandale immer zu so Zeiten geschehen, wo eigentlich andere Dinge zum Abschluss gebracht werden sollten? Beispiele sind da  Fukushima sowie die Abschaltung der AKWs in Deutschland. Fast zeitgleich ging stillschweigen der Preis für Tabakwaren um 15 cent hoch. Was ist aus den abgesprochenen Benzinpreisen geworden? Die Prüfung war mehr ein "überfliegen" der Angelegenheit und schneller aus der Welt gequasselt als man gucken kann. Meine letzte Frage wäre noch. Was kommt als nächstes?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

Das sind ja alles vereinzelte Todesfälle. Wenn man guckt, wie viele Leute an Infektionen im Krankenhaus pro Jahr sterben oder an der Grippe, dann sind die Zahlen von Schweinegrippe, Sars und sowas doch sehr, sehr wenige und werden halt von den Medien sehr aufgepumpt.


----------



## widder0815 (3. Juni 2011)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Was kommt als nächstes?



Geldsystem Crash .

@top
Dafür das es "nur" 8 Menschen das Leben gekostet hat , schliesse ich aus das es aus Spanien kommt .
Weil die tödlichen Bakterien hätten bei weiten mehr Opfer finden müssen in so einer Grössenordnung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Weil der tödliche *Virus *hätte bei weiten mehr Opfer finden müssen in so einer Grössenordnung.


 
Öhm, Bakterium, kein Virus


----------



## Nosferatu05 (3. Juni 2011)

Dann kannst du das aber auch über EHEK sagen. Schließlich sterben weitaus mehr Menschen im Jahr an einer Erkältung als an solchen Erregern. Es ist nur bewiesen worden, das es vermehrt Todesfälle gibt. Wenn man einmal sowas ausgegraben hat, wird gerne schnell auf sowas geschlossen. 1x schuldig, immer schuldig. Nur weil wir jetzt davon erfahren haben, heißt es nicht, das es vorher nicht schon unzählige Vorfälle gab. Wir wissen doch gar nicht, was man uns verschweigt und was nicht. Und grade Deutschland ist mit Unterstellungen eher äußerst kleinlaut. Deshalb war ich etwas verwundert, das man gleich auf die Spanier geschlossen hat um ihnen den schwarzen Peter unterzuschieben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

Wie schon gesagt, EHEC ist ja nicht neu, den gibts schon länger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was gegen eine Verteilung mit verseuchtem Wasser spricht.
> Die Frage ist aber, was ist mit den Leuten, die zwar jetzt einen flauen Magen haben aber eben nicht zum Arzt gehen, möglicherweise aber ebenfalls das Bakterium mit sich rumschleppen, aber eine so starke Immunabwehr haben, dass ihnen das Bakterium nicht so viel ausmacht.
> Was ist eigentlich mit den Todesfällen? Sind das irgendwie Menschen gewesen, die besonders darauf reagieren, z.B. Allergiker oder waren sie schon krank, bzw. hatten eine Krankheit?



Das ist ja der Witz: Keine Gemeinsamkeiten, keine gehäufte Zahl von Leuten klassischen Immunschwachen. Man warnt zwar -wie immer- besonders bezüglich Alter/Kranker/Kinder, aber die sind bislang wohl nicht gehäuft betroffen. Andere Gemeinsamkeiten hat man afaik noch nicht genannt.




Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Wieso wurden überhaupt so schnell Bakterien an den Gurken aus Spanien gefunden, wenn man den Weg doch nicht so genau feststellen konnte?



Es gab den Verdacht mit Frischgemüse, man hat Gurken gekauft, man hat Erreger drauf gefunden - es waren spanische Gurken. Nicht wirklich schwer.



> Wieso wurden dann Menschen damit infiziert, die gar keine Gurken gegessen haben?



Wurden sie das?
Haben sie auch kein Gemüse gegessen, dass mal neben einer Gurke lag? Das von jemandem angefasst wurde, der vorher eine Gurke in der Hand hatte?
Gibt viele Möglichkeiten. Auf Gurken hat man EHEC gefunden, das war der Grund für die spezifische Warnung. Sonst gilt allgemein, dass Frischgewiese eine allgemein bekannte Infektionsmöglichkeit ist.



> Wieso sind zur gleichen Zeit, vermehrt in unserem Land an unterschiedlichen Lebensmitteln diese Bakterien?



Sind sie das? Es wurden afaik nicht vermehrt welche gefunden. Das ist ja das Problem.



> Wieso müssen im Jahr 2011 noch so viele Menschen daran sterben, während man sich schon Gedanken über die Bevölkerung anderer Planeten macht?



Weil die Menschheit lieber Raketen baut, als Probleme zu lösen.



> Es gab damals den Aufstand der Bauern die unzufrieden waren. Dann kam plötzlich Schweinegrippe, Hühnerpest, Gammelfleisch... fast nichts wird ausgelassen. Jetzt das nächste. Es hat ja nicht nur für Spanien konsequenzen. Ich frage mich einfach nur, warum solche Skandale immer zu so Zeiten geschehen, wo eigentlich andere Dinge zum Abschluss gebracht werden sollten? Beispiele sind da  Fukushima sowie die Abschaltung der AKWs in Deutschland. Fast zeitgleich ging stillschweigen der Preis für Tabakwaren um 15 cent hoch. Was ist aus den abgesprochenen Benzinpreisen geworden? Die Prüfung war mehr ein "überfliegen" der Angelegenheit und schneller aus der Welt gequasselt als man gucken kann. Meine letzte Frage wäre noch. Was kommt als nächstes?


 
Also ich muss ehrlich sagen: Der Verdacht auf Benzinpreisabsprachen hatte in den von mir konsumierten Medien einen ähnlichen Stellenwert - aber es gab einfach nicht viel zu berichten. Zu Fukushima kam schon seit Wochen nichts neues mehr. Der Atomausstieg ist von allen gewollt, die Details werden verhandelt, sind aber noch unklar - wenn mal wieder was kommt, laufen auch Interviews.
Zugegeben: Tabakwaren hab ich nichts mitbekommen, aber 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, Bakterium, kein Virus


 
Hoffen wir, das es nur 1215 mal wiederholt werden muss


----------



## Nosferatu05 (4. Juni 2011)

Also die Fragen wollte ich nicht wirklich beantwortet haben. Es galt eher auf den Punkt zu kommen. Das wäre der, das es mitlerweile um die 1700 infizierte Personen gibt. Das diese Zahl mal eben aus dem nichts entstanden ist und nun runtergespielt werden sollte, weil es gibt ja genug andere Krankheiten - das sehe ich nicht so. Dieser Erreger ist ja nicht der, wie er vor jahren aufgetreten ist. Er ist immun gegen Antibiotika, was ja nun auch dazu führt, das man sogar an einen biologischen Angriff denkt. Da kämen wir wieder zu dem 1x schuld, immer schuld. Alles was passiert sind jetzt die El Kaida. Wobei man auch sagen könnte, er ist in der westlichen Welt weiterentickelt worden - siehe Milzbrand.
Ich selbst sehe das eigentlich nicht so. Es gibt zu wenig infos darüber und ein eigenes Bild kann man sich nunmal nicht davon machen. Ich halte alles für möglich, aber an einen Zufall glaube ich definitiv nicht.

Würde gerne in normalschrift schreiben aber irgendwie läßt sich das nicht mehr ändern sry​
_modedit: lässt sich doch  - auch ohne Modmächte, mit der normalen Editfunktion _


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2011)

Afaik lässt sich der Erreger durchaus mit Antiobiotika behandeln. Nicht wirklich gut, nicht mit wirklich vielen - aber das ist heutzutage leider keine Seltenheit mehr und wird sich in Zukunft weiter häufen. Das Problem ist nur, dass das das eigentlich Problem (nämlich die von den Bakterien ausgeschiedene Menge an Giftstoffen - die Leute sterben eher an Nierenversagen und Schädigung der Blutkörperchen, nicht wegen dem, was im Darm abläuft) eher verschlimmert. Das gilt aber auch für die schon länger bekannten Erreger, nur hatte man bei denen in "schlimmer kanns nicht mehr werden"-Fällen eine breitere Palette funktionaler Antibiotika zur Auswahl.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (4. Juni 2011)

Antibiotika  ist bei diesen keim völlig sinnlos .weil er zu der gruppe der MRSA gehört.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (4. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, EHEC ist ja nicht neu, den gibts schon länger.


Die Mutation ist aber neu. Darum ist die Wissenschaft so besorgt.


Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Wieso wurden überhaupt so schnell Bakterien an den Gurken aus Spanien gefunden, wenn man den Weg doch nicht so genau feststellen konnte?


 E.coli kommt öfter in Lebensmittel vor. Meist rohes Fleisch. Selten pflanzliche Lebensmittel.

Am besten hilft erhitzen. Das mögen die EHEC Keime nicht. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik lässt sich der Erreger durchaus mit Antiobiotika behandeln. Nicht wirklich gut, nicht mit wirklich vielen - aber das ist heutzutage leider keine Seltenheit mehr und wird sich in Zukunft weiter häufen. Das Problem ist nur, dass das das eigentlich Problem (nämlich die von den Bakterien ausgeschiedene Menge an Giftstoffen - die Leute sterben eher an Nierenversagen und Schädigung der Blutkörperchen, nicht wegen dem, was im Darm abläuft) eher verschlimmert. Das gilt aber auch für die schon länger bekannten Erreger, nur hatte man bei denen in "schlimmer kanns nicht mehr werden"-Fällen eine breitere Palette funktionaler Antibiotika zur Auswahl.


 Antibiotika gilt als kontraindiziert, da die Bakterien unter Antibiotika vermehrt Toxine produzieren.


----------



## Ifosil (5. Juni 2011)

Keiner weis wo EHEC herkommt, Schuldzuweisungen sind einfach nur peinlich. Wie toll doch unsere Medien wieder die nächte Sau durchs Dorf jagt und wir alle in Panik ausbrechen. Wisst ihr das Jährlich vielmehr Menschen an normaler Grippe sterben? Oder das durch Infektionen in Krankenhäusern Jährlich tausende Menschen hier in Deutschland sterben? Wenn ihr euch das auf der Zunge zergehen lasst, wisst ihr das EHEC... einfach nur unwichtig ist. Reine Quotengier...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Die Mutation ist aber neu. Darum ist die Wissenschaft so besorgt.


 
Die Wissenschaft war auch bei Sars und Schweinegrippe besorgt, und was ist draus geworden? Außer einem großen Medienhype gar nichts.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Juni 2011)

Find trotzdem besser die Wissenschaft sorgt sich und es wird nichts daraus als umgekehrt. 
Das die Medien davon berichten ist auch gut. Zumindest ich bin froh informiert zu sein.
Klar die übertreiben wie wild, aber das is man ja schon gewohnt und tangiert mich nicht mehr.

Der Vergleich mit anderen Todesursachen ist interessant. Das Gute ist, das man versuchen kann die jährlichen Todesfälle von Grippe, Infektionen oder Auto Unfälle zu verringern und gleichzeitig was gegen EHEC zu unternehmen.
Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Aber du hast recht, ifosil, würde man nur Ressourcen für eines haben müsste man sich der Todesursache Nr1 annehmen.

Gut find ich das die EU anbietet ein Expertenteam nach Deutschland zu entsenden. Hilfe kann man gut gebrauchen. Vielleicht findet man die Ursache.
Ich glaub nämlich irgendwie das es eine Quelle gibt und da wär schon gut wenn man die zum versiegen bringt.


----------



## Rolk (5. Juni 2011)

Das üble bei den ganzen Medienhypes ist, dass immer irgendwelche Produzenten unschuldig und völlig unnötig auf der Strecke bleiben. Das hier ist wieder ein typisches Beispiel dafür. Es wird immer noch davor gewarnt Tomaten und Salatgurken zu essen, dabei weis man längst das es der falsche Erreger war. Überhaupt sind solche agressiven EHEC Formen bisher ausnahmslos auf Fleisch/Fisch vorgekommen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Juni 2011)

Damit hast recht Rolk. Das unschuldige Produzenten wegen des Medienhypes auf ihren Waren sitzen bleiben ist echt nicht in Ordnung.
Find die spanischen Bauern beschweren sich zu Recht. Immerhin hätte man sowas vermeiden können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Wissenschaft war auch bei Sars und Schweinegrippe besorgt, und was ist draus geworden? Außer einem großen Medienhype gar nichts.


 
Wer das nötige Geld für Wissenschaft bekommen will, muss sich meist was ernsthaft wichtiges suchen (oder zumindest bezug vortäuschen) - und wenn ein Kranlheitserreger ernst&wichtig ist, dann ist man immer auch "besorgt". Das hat nichts mit voreilig in Panik verfallenden Wissenschafltern zu tun, das ist einfach arbeiten mit Hirn.
Was die Medien dann daraus machen...
(ich sag mal: Wenn wir zu jeder Tierart, um deren überleben man besorgt ist, einmal im Jahrzehnt so eine Medienkampagne machen würde, dann bräuchten wir noch 200 weitere Privatsender, die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes bringen)


----------



## Rolk (6. Juni 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Damit hast recht Rolk. Das unschuldige Produzenten wegen des Medienhypes auf ihren Waren sitzen bleiben ist echt nicht in Ordnung.
> Find die spanischen Bauern beschweren sich zu Recht. Immerhin hätte man sowas vermeiden können.



Wenn es nur die spanischen Salatgurken wären. Mittlerweile wird z.B. auch ein grosser Teil der deutschen Salaternte gleich wieder untergeplügt, weil er sich kaum noch verkaufen lässt.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. Juni 2011)

Gerade darum ist es besonders wichtig das sie die Quelle finden. Damit sich das alles normalisieren kann.

Hoffentlich haben sie Erfolg mit dem Sprossenerzeuger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2011)

Hängt von den Medien und weiteren Ereignissen ab, ob es sich danach normalisiert.
Es ist ja nicht so, als ob die anderen grundlos in Betracht gezogen wurden. Selbst wenn man beim Sprossenproduzenten Spuren finden kann - der hat das Zeug auch nicht absichtlich auf einen Teil seiner Ernte gepackt. Bis die Ursprungsquelle gefunden wird (wenn überhaupt) würde noch einige Zeit ins Land ziehen und dann läuft es wahrscheinlich auf "Unfall" hinaus.
Also etwas, dass jederzeit mit jedem Lebenslmittel passieren kann - also top-Panikfutter für die Boulevardmedien. Und wir stehen kurz vorm Sommerloch. Erwähnte schon jemand, wie beliebt Spanien (d.h. das Land, wo weniger schlimme EHEC-Stämme auf Gemüse gefunden wurden  ) bei deutschen Urlaubern ist?. BILD wird die garantiert vor Gefahren warnen...
(und im Herbst haben wir dann eine an Vitaminmangel leidende Bevölkerung mit geschwächten Abwehrkräften KILLERGRIPPE)


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. Juni 2011)

Naja, ob absichtilich oder nicht. Irgendwie und irgendwo muss Tierkot mit unseren Nahrungsmittel in Kontakt gekommen sein.
Darum hoff ich das sie was finden und sagen: Alles ging von Betrieb Soundso aus. Wir wissen nicht ob es noch Ehecessen gibt, also besser meiden. Alles andere könnt ihr futtern so viel ihr wollt. 
Das die Medien ein von der Bevölkerung selbst gemachtes Panikverbreitungsunternehmen ist, ist wahr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

Man muss aber auch klären, wieso sich da zwei Stämme vermischt haben, bzw. mischen konnten.


----------



## steffen0278 (6. Juni 2011)

Ich finde die ganze Sache eine riesige Sauerei. Die Gastronomie und Nahrungsmittelindustrie wird mit Gesetzen zugebomt, das es ein Wunder ist, das wir überhaupt noch was zu essen bekommen.
Und bei den hochbezahlten Verbraucherschützern, Landwirtschaftsministern mit ihren Beraterfirmen ist es wichtiger eine Pommesbude wegen 2 Tage altem Frittenfett zuzumachen, als einfach mal Proben bei Großhändlern oder Bauern zu nehmen. 
Und wegen den spanischen Gurken hat die Hamburger Ministerin (die hat gesagt, das es von den spanischen Gurken kommt) kein Arsch in der Hose sich bei den Bauern zu entschuldigen. Sowas hätte ich fristlos wegen Unfähigkeit entlassen!


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch klären, wieso sich da zwei Stämme vermischt haben, bzw. mischen konnten.


 
Mutationen passieren. Glaub kaum das die Wissenschaft klären kann wieso das hier passiert ist. Versuchen werden sie es trotzdem.
Falls es doch geschaft wird:


----------



## steffen0278 (6. Juni 2011)

Für den Grund der Mutation sollen laut Gerüchten Biogasanlagen sein. Hab ich irgendwo gehört.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. Juni 2011)

Ja, das hab ich auch gelesen. 
Ob die Vermutung stimmt ist eine andere Frage.

Ein interessanter Bericht dazu:
"Ein Bioterrorist würde anders arbeiten" - science.ORF.at


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Juni 2011)

Warum hört man nichts mehr von EHEC? vor 2 Wochen waren 4 Seiten in der Bild voll damit, jetzt nix mehr?
Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, hier soll was vertuscht werden. Die Bauern bekommen Geld und gut. Woher es kommt werden wir nie erfahren. Vielleicht sollen wir das auch nicht.


----------



## dr_breen (20. Juni 2011)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Für den Grund der Mutation sollen laut Gerüchten Biogasanlagen sein. Hab ich irgendwo gehört.


 
Ja, das hat man gehört. Und zwar von einem gewissen Herrn Bernd Schottdorf. "Und wer ist dieser Bernd Schottdorf?" könntest du mich jetzt fragen. Nun, "Bernd Schotthoff ist Gründer des mit 1500 Mitarbeitern größten privaten europäischen Medizinlabors Schottdorf MVZ in Augsburg"(Zitat Welt am Sonntag).  Und wer hat einen Vorteil davon, dass mehr als 6000 deutsche Biogasanlagen durch Labors geprüft werden müssen? Richtig! Bernd Schottdorf und die von ihm begründete Firma. *Honi soit qui mal y pense.*


----------



## Borkenkaefer (21. Juni 2011)

Scheinbar sind verschiedene Leute sich sicher das die Sprossen die Verbreiter waren.
Drum nehm ich an das die EHEC Fälle jetzt immer weniger werden.


----------



## Rolk (21. Juni 2011)

Ich finde das schon krass. Man erinnere sich an den letzten Gammelfleischskandal. Da wurde von mehreren Betrieben mit vollem Wissen aus reiner Gewinnsucht Gammelfleisch verarbeitet und weiterverkauft. Deren Namen wurden bis heute geheimgehalten. Dieser Sprossenhof wurde schon an die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt wo noch genau gar nichts bewiesen war. Da sieht man mal wieder das heute nur noch alles über starke Lobbys läuft.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (21. Juni 2011)

In dem Fall ist es aber sehr wichtig so schnell wie möglich den Überträger bekannt zu geben um Neuerkrankungen zu vermeiden.
Das hat natürlich auch Nachteile. Find aber besser  Geld an den Betrieb als Entschädigung zu zahlen als mehr Tote zu begraben.


----------



## steffen0278 (21. Juni 2011)

Bei EHEC ist es wichtig, bei Gammelfleisch also nicht.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (21. Juni 2011)

Das würd ich so nicht sagen steffen0278. Wieso meinst du das es so ist?
Wobei ich die Gammelfleischaffäre gar nicht mit bekommen hab.


----------

